# Like Ravel?(piano)



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've heard plenty like Debussy or at least similar but I've never heard anything quite like Ravels music, especially for piano, so does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I adore Ravel's piano music. My favorite piece is Miroirs (and my favorite movement within that piece is the second one, Oiseaux Tristes). My other favorite piano works by him are Gaspard, Sonatine, Ma Mere L'oye, and Le Tombeau Couprien. 

There's also that nice little prelude.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Actually I may have misunderstood the question, are you looking for pieces that *sound* like Ravel but not by Ravel?

In that case, I think Cyril Scott somewhat fits that bill, but not perfectly. Ravel's language is pretty unique.


----------



## BubbleBobble (Jul 31, 2011)

Ravel is probably my favorite composer for the piano (besides Chopin), and he doesn't even seem to have that many works

try Pascal Roge's 2 CD set of his piano stuff - very charming, great music - and affordable

the Sonatine is probably my favorite work 


there are plenty of good pianists to choose from for his stuff though



*EDIT: oh I just read the above. yeah I didn't realize you meant "composers that are like Ravel"

my answer to that, there are no piano works comparable to his, sorry bro


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A bit difficult sometimes to distinguish between Debussy and Ravel I think, but *Charles Griffes*´piano works come to mind; "The Lake at Evening" and "The Night Wind" for instance has certain similarities with "Gaspard de La Nuit", it seems.

Also piano works by composers such as *Joseph Guy Ropartz *("Musiques au Jardin" for example) and *William Baines*.

Perhaps likewise *Jean Cras *and *Gustave Samazeuilh*.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Somebody just nominated *Ibert's* _Histoires_ for piano in the top Keyboard thread, I am listening to one of the movements on youtube right now, and there are definitely some similarities to Ravel's piano sound here. You may want to check out some piano music by *Joaquin Rodrigo* (influenced by Ravel) and *Manuel de Falla* (studied at a French conservatory and ended up sounding similar in ways - not to mention Ravel has a lot of Spanish influence in his music) as well.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, I was asking for what "sounds" like ravels piano music. My favorite I couldn't say since I adore all of it, which sadly there isn't very much. Thanks for the Rodrigo and de Falla suggestions. I'll look into the others mentioned as well . I like this forum.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm not sure what else there is out there, he's pretty unique, Gaspard de La Nuit is quite wonderful.

The Russian composer Lyapunov isn't like Ravel at all, but he occasionally has his own impressionist feel that is very attractive, though he can be a bit square. Try his transcendental etudes. I'm thinking of this one, its actually made me tear up before:


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> A bit difficult sometimes to distinguish between Debussy and Ravel I think, but *Charles Griffes*´piano works come to mind; "The Lake at Evening" and "The Night Wind" for instance has certain similarities with "Gaspard de La Nuit", it seems.
> 
> Also piano works by composers such as *Joseph Guy Ropartz *("Musiques au Jardin" for example) and *William Baines*.
> 
> Perhaps likewise *Jean Cras *and *Gustave Samazeuilh*.


I've always been able to tell when listening to Ravel or Debussy on piano. Maybe its because Debussy is my favorite composer to play on piano.


----------

